# masta's Seafood Gumbo



## masta (Sep 3, 2007)

I may be from up North (We Red Sox fans don't say Yankee since we don't like the Yankees or anyone that does)




and never visited the south where this type of dish is king, but I am willing to bet that many folks would enjoy my version of seafood gumbo!My mojjo spice has all the key ingredients and a few more for making gumbo and seems to work well.


*masta's Mojjo Seafood Gumbo*


¾ cup of Canola oil
¾ cup of flour
1 large Vidalia onion chopped
4 cloves garlic chopped fine
1 ½ red bell peppers chopped
¾ bunch of celery chopped (leaves included)
½ lb Andouille Sausage
6 cups seafood stock (heated)
1 lb jumbo shrimp
½ lb bay scallops
1 large fillet of swordfish cubed (or any fish you like)
rough chopped claw and tail meat from three 1 lb lobsters
Mojjo spice 
fresh ground black pepper
white rice 
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Make a medium roux with flour and oil (cooked over medium high heat for 20 mins). Add veggies and mojjo and cook 2-3 minutes. Add Andouille and cook 1-2 more mins. Add hot stock and adjust with more mojjo and black pepper. Cover then bring to boil and reduce heat to simmer for 55 minutes. Add fish pieces and cook another 5 mins. Remove from heat and add shrimp, scallops and lobster and let stand for 5-10 mins before serving over rice.


<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Seafood Stock[/B]
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">[/B]
8 cups of veggie stock (homemade or box)
Shells from three cooked 1 pound lobsters
¾ of a one gallon zip bag filled with shrimp shells
1 large onion quartered
4 carrots roughly chopped
salt and fresh ground peeper to taste
1 tablespoon of Old bay seasoning

Add all ingredients to a stock pot, cover and bring to boil then simmer for 1 hour. Cool then strain through a fine screen.






We all know that the roux is the key ingredient to any good gumbo and I took some good advice and purchased a Le Creuset pot to make gumbo andit works like a dream. Medium color for this gumbo and when I make the regular gumbo it is much darker.








The finished productwith all the goodies just waiting to savor and enjoy!


----------



## smurfe (Sep 3, 2007)

Not bad for a Yankee, Not bad at all!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks and sounds good Masta, you can bring some down with you when you enter my abode!



Do you have a date for when you will enter my area?
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## smurfe (Sep 3, 2007)

Only thing else you need in that recipe is some Okra. That will thicken it up as a Gumbo should be. Plus it just tastes good! Good recipe though.


----------



## masta (Sep 4, 2007)

I will have to try adding some okra since I know it is tradition and the die-hards would scoff at any gumbo without it.


Wade...Maltose told me they would be getting the Mosti juice in around the 14th of this month. I hope it isn't much later than that so I can get my batches racked to glass before I leave for Texas .


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 4, 2007)

Heres a batch out of the freezer ready for the gumbo...guess I'm a Die Harder II the sequel


----------



## masta (Sep 4, 2007)

How do you prepare it before freezing and when do you add it to the gumbo?


----------



## Dean (Sep 4, 2007)

What about Filé powder? I like the taste of it in gumbos, and it thickens nicely too. Just don't boil a gumbo with it in, or you get ropey/stringy gumbo.


----------



## moonmoon (Sep 4, 2007)

looks good....i want some now..


----------



## masta (Sep 4, 2007)

Dean said:


> What about Filé powder? I like the taste of it in gumbos, and it thickens nicely too. Just don't boil a gumbo with it in, or you get ropey/stringy gumbo.




I have not tried any Filé powder yet but will have to get some and give it a shot on the next batch. Isn't it normally just added at the end or even at the table?*Edited by: masta *


----------



## smurfe (Sep 4, 2007)

I like okra better than File' powder. More flavor. Just add it when you add everything else and let is boil/simmer. The wife buys it in the box frozen and adds the whole box. It breaks down and thickens the broth. Tastes great to and is readily available just about everywhere I believe.


----------



## Dean (Sep 4, 2007)

I normally add Filé powder at the table, and we do simmer all day with okra as well.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 4, 2007)

Usually wife will blanch the okra we grow before freezing it, takes some of the slime out of it, although in a soup like this slime is OK in my opinion, as Smurfe says, thickens the broth a bit, adds allot of flavor.


----------



## Harry (Sep 4, 2007)

Masta
Man you got me slobberin like Waldo, I bet it tastes goooooooooood Plus i can smell it down here in Texas


----------



## CajunTim (Sep 5, 2007)

Masta,

I have eaten gumbo all my life and I can tell you this. From what I see in them pictures of yours I would eat that anytime you make it.



It looks as good as any others I have seen. I like cooking my okra at the same time I add all the stock in. I always sprinkle the file on when I put a serving in my bowl. Oh…also…at this time I like adding Tabasco also.


----------



## masta (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Tim,


So you add the okra right to the pot when adding the stock? I should try it and not be scared that my awesome gumbo will end up slimey!


----------



## CajunTim (Sep 5, 2007)

That's right Masta. The only time I find okra gets slimey is when I cook it down on high heat with the onions and other vegetables.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 27, 2008)

My sweetheart, Rita, wanted something different for dinner so I'm making Masta's Seafood Gumbo, still cooking, but here's some seafood I cleaned to get the shells for the stock, just wished I had read better I would have bought some frozen Okra at the store today, this is an all afternoon job!!


----------



## Wade E (May 27, 2008)

YUMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 27, 2008)

Turned out fantastic!! PS Next time I'm making chicken gumbo, this one cost me $75. Went good with an Irish Stout.


----------

